# What grade are these yellow shrimps?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Help give me a frame of reference on the grade of these shrimps. Can their colour be improved or it's in their gene?

Thanks..


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

yellow shrimp are neocaridina and im pretty sure there is no grading for them.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking for something like,
1. High Quality
2. Good
3. Average
4. Feeders

Or no one really care about Neo?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

They look good quality, decent yellow to them, and you got a wack of females. I'm down to 4 males with my yellows. lol. They don't get much action.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

They look very good to me too. Very nice yellow. You'll have lots of berried shrimp soon.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I'm down to 4 males with my yellows. lol. They don't get much action.


maybe they do get action..... but not the kind of action that we all hope for. lol


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

getochkn said:


> They look good quality, decent yellow to them, and you got a wack of females. I'm down to 4 males with my yellows. lol. They don't get much action.


LOL, Chinamon's a funny guy. If you're ever in the Mississauga neighbourhood or come to the shrimp meet, maybe we can do a swap. On occasion I head out through hamilton, but only in the summer.

I have been hesitance about specialized food like Mosura and Borneo. Any comment on them, their worth, their effect. Do they contain dye to bring out the shrimp's colour?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to Hamilton only in the summer? You an angler?

For specialized food, my take is they are not necessary especially if what you're feeding your shrimps works fine, no need to change to them. I feed my neos regular colour flakes and I can assure you it does make the colour better, but only to some degree. Main limitation is on their genes.

Only specialized food I have found useful is those baby food. At least feeding them makes me feel better. Not sure how much they help either.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> LOL, Chinamon's a funny guy. If you're ever in the Mississauga neighbourhood or come to the shrimp meet, maybe we can do a swap. On occasion I head out through hamilton, but only in the summer.
> 
> I have been hesitance about specialized food like Mosura and Borneo. Any comment on them, their worth, their effect. Do they contain dye to bring out the shrimp's colour?


I went to Big Al's during the boxing day sale and they had yellow shrimp in, all very small but I did my best to tell them which 3 I wanted hoping I was right guessing sex and one already had a saddle a week later, so I was at least 33% right on guessing, we'll see what the other 2 turn out to be but at least got a female to get my yellows going again.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> Going to Hamilton only in the summer? You an angler?


I fish at the local grocers and "Lake" Chateau De Charmes or the Hillbrand Estates! Wife and I loves the wine and food, and the drive on the back road or on the escarpment. The winter is generally not too conducive to such activities though.



randy said:


> I feed my neos regular colour flakes and I can assure you it does make the colour better, but only to some degree. Main limitation is on their genes.


By regular colour flakes you mean staple flakes right (Red, off green, and beige in colour)?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> By regular colour flakes you mean staple flakes right (Red, off green, and beige in colour)?


I meant those colour enhancing stuff. We have some nice koi angles so I have them anyway. I can see the difference in my orange neos a week after feeding them some of these. Not obvious for PFRs since they are just very red ;-)


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> I meant those colour enhancing stuff. We have some nice koi angles so I have them anyway. I can see the difference in my orange neos a week after feeding them some of these. Not obvious for PFRs since they are just very red ;-)


Thanks for the clarification. Orange Neos as in Orange Neocardina? Sorry for not knowing the lingo.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Orange Neos as in Orange Neocardina? Sorry for not knowing the lingo.


Yes, Orange Neocaridina they are. There are other species that are orange so I wanted to differentiate them.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> I meant those colour enhancing stuff. We have some nice koi angles so I have them anyway. I can see the difference in my orange neos a week after feeding them some of these. Not obvious for PFRs since they are just very red ;-)


I am going to try them on the Yellow and Pearl Blue. What brand and type? Photo?

Thanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> I am going to try them on the Yellow and Pearl Blue. What brand and type? Photo?
> 
> Thanks


Any brand will do as long as it's marked with Colours. I have tetra color and color+ and some from angelfin's brand.

It's a bit tricky to feed flakes to shrimps. If you just drop the flakes in the tank they will float about everywhere on the surface and sink everywhere. I take a tube about as long as the depth of the tank, put it in the tank vertically, then add flakes in the tube. Flakes will eventually sink at one spot, then remove the tube slowly. Preferably have the flakes land in a feeding dish of some kind. If you do this a few time, shrimps will react to the tube. The second you put the tube in the water they actually climb in ;-)


----------

